# Quick Question About the CACSC (ex-CLFCSC) Badge



## Gorgo (16 Feb 2013)

To Whomever Could Answer This Question,

Many moons ago, I did a year's duty at Fort Frontenac as a clerk for CLFCSC and supporting the NDC when it was still in operation.

I remember reading that the CLFCSC badge was actually derived from a British staff college badge, but switched the owl type around to fit a Canadian unit.

For the life of me, I can't remember which British staff college that badge was for.  Does anyone know this?

Thanks!


----------



## Ostrozac (16 Feb 2013)

Staff College, Camberley.

It was the British Army's staff college -- it no longer exists, having been amalgamated into a joint staff college at another location.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staff_College,_Camberley

http://www.regimentalreplicas.com/productDetail.asp?PID=103615&categoryID=10415


----------



## Gorgo (16 Feb 2013)

Thanks a million, my friend!  It is appreciated!


----------

